
Porting Go Web Applications to AWS Lambda - KAdot
http://artem.krylysov.com/blog/2018/01/18/porting-go-web-applications-to-aws-lambda/
======
plexicle
Interestingly, I am working right now on doing the exact opposite of this.

------
sudhirj
I’d prefer [https://github.com/apex/gateway](https://github.com/apex/gateway)
\- same dev as Apex and Up so, I’d expect better support.

------
philliphaydon
Is he pushing his assets (images) from Lambda? Why doesn't he just put them
into S3 and direct API Gateway paths /images /css/ /js to S3?

~~~
KAdot
No, but the package supports sending binary responses - e.g. it can be used
for dynamic image generation without storing the images on S3.

~~~
philliphaydon
Ahh ok, thanks.

------
im_dario
I did the same:
[https://github.com/imdario/gluo](https://github.com/imdario/gluo)

